# My 1st QT



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I've started putting together stuff for a quarantine tank. I have a filter, heater, internal uv sterilizer, a pvc tube (for hiding), and a 10 G tank. I've spray painted the back of the tank flat black. I won't have any substrate or gravel, and I don't know if I'll stick one or two fake plants in there or not. I'm only going to use it when I anticipate bringing new fish home or have to care for a sick one. The reason for that is if I leave it up for any length of time, it will become a permanent home for more fish. I'll use some water from the main tank, along with the filter sponge too.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. What are you going to use for a filter?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah sounds good.You may want to paint the bottom black as well,some fish freak out if they can see under it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually all you need to do is keep a filter running in an established tank for at least a couple of weeks then if you need the qt tank, just move the filter with fresh dechlorinated water. Don't need to use tank water. When done with qt, clean the filter good and put back onto established tank. In a couple of weeks it would be ready to go again.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Susan, I think I'd only put the filter back in the main tank if quarantine showed nothing wrong with the new fish. I wouldn't want to take the chance.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats why I said clean it good, you can also put new pads and such in it. I just use sponge in my filter so I can just toss it and put in new before putting it back on the main tank.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I use AC filters in all my tanks, so I figure I'll just toss the sponge once QT is done and buy a new one, like you said.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

It's up and running. Here's a picture. I put a little piece of pvc pipe and a few silk plants in for now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep mine running 24/7 and use it when I need it. Sometimes it isn't for months. I started out doing special things for it, but later realized it just wasn't needed for my purposes. If you do a true qt period for all your new fish and you buy quantities of fish that can cause issues in your qt tank (ie ammonia), those special things may be necessary things.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Ben, it's really more a qt for my existing fish. My tanks are stocked at levels which I can manage. Some would say my 29G is overstocked, and I wouldn't argue that. I have a lot of filtering on it, and do frequent water changes. I monitor the chemistry and it's a stable tank. I see no new fish in the future for my tanks unless I lose some. I have 1 adult red platy that sometimes looks like it has clamped fins, swims at the bottom alot, and stays to herself. I'm watching her, but I think it's mostly from losing the other platys she went into the tank with and she's lonely. There are 3 blue platys and 1 sunburst platys, 1 M & 3 F still in the tank with her, but she doesn't hang with them.She is the one that inspired me to start a qt tank actually.


----------

